# Hemorrhoid on my leg



## Ryand (Aug 18, 2016)

I have actually never had a hemorrhoid, but I figured I would let you guys enjoy my misery to perk your day up.

I have zero stretch marks on my body, except for my medial thighs/groin.

ANYWAY... If I ever had a hemorrhoid, I imagine this is how Fing terrible it feels. My right medial thigh appears to have torn a stretch mark, and a giant blood filled blister followed about the size of a small grape. Right where my inside thigh, glut, and gooch meet. Needless to say I can't do shit right now without feeling like a lightning bolt struck my nutsak. 

lmao any of you ever experienced this? Fing miserable but it is kind of funny... trying to figure out the solution this past week.

There really is no need for pictures on this one. 

Moral of the story:  F cardio, and the new piece of shit briefs that caused this.


----------



## DF (Aug 18, 2016)

I've had one before.  Right on the stretch mark in the groin.  I just popped it & it healed up fine.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 18, 2016)

better on the leg then in the ass


----------



## bigdog (Aug 18, 2016)

pop it, drain it and get back to work!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 18, 2016)

I had one on my ass once I thought it was the size of a golf ball . I went to the ER to have the doc lance it . He rolled up my ass cheek like a soft taco and told me it was the size of a pea and he wouldn't do anything for me  besides give me a steroid foam I could shoot up my ass with a handy applicator they gave me . Took a good two weeks to go away , a whole lot of embarrassment for nothing lol. I had a few more that weren't nearly as bad in the following years  that popped when I would shit , all around gross story sorry.


----------



## Ryand (Aug 20, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> better on the leg then in the ass





DF said:


> I've had one before.  Right on the stretch mark in the groin.  I just popped it & it healed up fine.





bigdog said:


> pop it, drain it and get back to work!



^^ how did the popping go for you bigdog? Lmao ....

I take back my funny remark. Scared to pop it b/c I don't want a loose skin blister rubbing. A band-aid is saving me right now.

No longer funny...I got out of bed yesterday and literally had the worst pain of my life for 10ish seconds. My girl freaked out lmao. I blacked out.

Felt like a lighting bolt in my gooch and then my entire body. I thought the sheet busted it. This shit is f'd up lmao.

Anyone want a picture yet? Bundy?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 20, 2016)

ill take one


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 20, 2016)

I wanna see too. 

Dude stick a needle in it and drain it. Its gonna hurt but don't be a little bitch hahaha  better to drain it now and let it heal up and get it over with


----------



## Ryand (Aug 20, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I wanna see too.
> 
> Dude stick a needle in it and drain it. Its gonna hurt but don't be a little bitch hahaha  better to drain it now and let it heal up and get it over with





Bro Bundy said:


> ill take one



Lmao I'll take a pic before I self surgery it tomorrow. Out of town today.

Might even do a before and after for you sick bastards lol.

Man my pain tolerance is through the roof...but the split second of pain I get is insane I almost blacked out again when I hit it weird on a chair.

Cold sweat and almost threw up also. 

I'm glad I can still laugh at this b/c it's not a real problem lol


----------



## Ryand (Aug 20, 2016)

F'ing score ... Forgot I sent a pic to my brother hahahaha.

This picture doesn't do it justice


----------



## zenergy (Aug 20, 2016)

Ryand said:


> F'ing score ... Forgot I sent a pic to my brother hahahaha.
> 
> This picture doesn't do it justice



shave the hair around the lesion before you lance it. After you lance it pour some NACL on it. Coat with Bacitracin.


----------



## Dex (Aug 20, 2016)

I had a hemorrhoid last year. It was causing lots pain for a few days. Then, I took a big shite and got instant relief...it exploded. The thing was bleeding for a few days after but I didn't have any pain. So, like they said, you should clean it up and drain it. It will feel better.


----------



## Ryand (Aug 23, 2016)

The thing busted last night taking off my compression shorts lol. Absolutely horrible pain -- terrible enough I couldn't imagine putting a needle in it.

Hopefully just keep it drained and clean and I'll be good to go


----------

